# I'm sort of new..



## hartvalv (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm sort of new, I'm a newly returned oldie.. 

I haven't posted anything in almost two years, so I am trying to become reacquainted with the sites operations.. I have a slight name change from hartvalve to hartvalv. 

Can anyone tell me how to change the time? My show time is way off. Thanks.. 

By the way- Hello everyone :smile2:


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Custom Profile/Your Control Panel/Settings and Options/Edit Options/Date & Time Options

Welcome back!


----------



## hartvalv (Jul 2, 2016)

Thank you so much, Emerge.. Hope you don't mind me shortening your name.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

hartvalv said:


> Thank you so much, Emerge.. Hope you don't mind me shortening your name.


No worries...


----------



## hartvalv (Jul 2, 2016)

Emerging Buddhist said:


> No worries...


Ok, good!


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

@hartvalv Welcome back! Why did you change your username? The reason I ask is because we've all had to change our passwords on TAM because the site owner VerticalScope was hacked.


----------



## hartvalv (Jul 2, 2016)

TBT said:


> @hartvalv Welcome back! Why did you change your username? The reason I ask is because we've all had to change our passwords on TAM because the site owner VerticalScope was hacked.


TBT, the system would not allow me to use my old username when I reregistered, plus I had forgotten my password and the original email I used. 

I did read a notice saying something happened with the security, and passwords had to be reset before I registered. 

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## oceanbreeze (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello! I've also come and gone on this site, but I love to revisit. It seems like a few things like look has changed and how the forum was set up...slightly different than before.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

oceanbreeze said:


> Hello! I've also come and gone on this site, but I love to revisit. It seems like a few things like look has changed and how the forum was set up...slightly different than before.


Hi @oceanbreeze. Wow,you've been coming around for quite awhile!  Things have changed for sure,but you can still get the old look when you use the 'Classic' skin at the bottom of the page. Hope to see you around again.


----------

